# is my mare pregnant



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

hi i need someone to tell me if my horse looks pregnant this was not what i wonted the people next to use put a stallion in the pasture next to my mare and i did not know it at the time. i fingered it out and if she is bred then she could be do any time.she has a big belly and has some what of a udder.we will keep the foal cause i will not let someone starve or do something bad to it. thanks p.s. can get all the pics u need


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

id say she does look preggy


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

The only way to tell for sure is to have the vet out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kitkat (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes she does. 

Have you contacted your vet yet?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Just looks really fat--like laminitis fat--to me. Happen to have a full-body picture?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think her stomach looks "pregnant" fat. Though to me, her teats look to have a wax formed. Can you get a better picture of that?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

That isn't wax, just mosture. Look how wet it is under there either from sweat or being washed. 

The mare doesn't look to be in foal to me, unless it is very early on...


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

hi i got some more pics her udder looks fuller today. i did fill a round her tell and fill softer today. the belly cannot be a hay belly cause she was on pasture until i seen how big and what her udder look like. o ya the pasture did not have a lot of grass. i hope the pics help just let me know if you need more thanks


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, that mare just looks very obese. She needs to go on a diet, stat, or she runs the risk of foundering and/or developing IR.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You should probably get a vet out - if she is pregnant, she needs to be under the care and advise of a vet. If she is not pregnant you need to know what else is going on with her.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

she is definitely overweight look at that neck, she may be pregnant, but she definitely needs vet regardless, the pregnancy will be very tough on her because she's so overweight, you may even have more complications.


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

i don't know if this will make a difference but we did a milk test on her with the 6 way pool test strips hardness was 100 and the ph was 7.8 has a clear yellowish sticky in her udder i tasted it 3 days ago and it was salty bland not its more bland and u can barley taste salt dose this mean any thing i can get pics of the stuff in her udder. thanks


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

Pregnant or not she is really, really fat. 

I agree with Bubba, she needs a diet.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

AlexS said:


> *You should probably get a vet out - if she is pregnant, she needs to be under the care and advise of a vet. If she is not pregnant you need to know what else is going on with her.*


Yes yes yes. I second this. You don't need to get strips you need to call a vet. Now.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Interesting to see the posts suggesting you do the responsible thing and call the vet are being ignored. Not to mention the ones telling you that your mare is incredibly overweight and you need to do something about that.


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

hi i was not ignoring the post i am was trying to schedule an appointment with my vet to have her check out to see what i should do with her. i am stumped with her cause she has gotten fat before but she is so much fuller in the flanks well i guess the vet will tell me i hope there is nothing wrong with her she is my baby. i guess I'm kinda scared to find out


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She is definitely overweight, and that needs to be addressed as badly as anything. Being overweight has serious health risks as some posters have said already. Please get your vet out and discuss a plan to help her get to a healthy weight in the healthiest way possible for her. The vet can also do a preg check, but in my personal opinion, I think she just looks fat, not preggo. Impossible to tell from a photo, though.


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

ok the vet is should be calling me in the morning to find out if i can have her checked in the morning. i took a pic under her belly and it looks lope sided what do you all think? i also cut her food back a hair so see don't put on to much extra fat but not a lot that it will affect the baby if there is one thanks


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Do you want her to be pregnant? Has she been with any stallions lately? Do you own any stallions that may have gotten to her?


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

the people next to put a stallion in the pasture next to her and there was only an old woven wire i figure out that if something did happen that she could any time after late jun. and i know she was in there for at lest 2 mo. she is acting strange she dose not like the other horses now. i have a 2 1/2 and 1 year old mini studs that we have not cute yet cause we are waiting for the one year old to drop so we can do them both. i was to put him next to her to see if she comes in heat and all she wants to do is try to kill him. last night she just kept putting her ears back at anything that moved and she also tried to bit me cause i put my hand on her belly and i do that every night. this is unlike her. p.s. this was not planed


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Just to clarify, you aren't putting the mini's in with her, right? Because they can and will breed a big horse.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

mariedixie said:


> the people next to put a stallion in the pasture next to her and there was only an old woven wire i figure out that if something did happen that she could any time after late jun. and i know she was in there for at lest 2 mo. she is acting strange she dose not like the other horses now. i have a 2 1/2 and 1 year old mini studs that we have not cute yet cause we are waiting for the one year old to drop so we can do them both. i was to put him next to her to see if she comes in heat and all she wants to do is try to kill him. last night she just kept putting her ears back at anything that moved and she also tried to bit me cause i put my hand on her belly and i do that every night. this is unlike her. p.s. this was not planed


I am sorry I can't understand your post.

Are you saying your neighbor's stallion may have gotten to her? If so FIX THE FENCE.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

WildJessie said:


> I am sorry I can't understand your post.
> 
> Are you saying your neighbor's stallion may have gotten to her? If so FIX THE FENCE.


It might benefit you to read the original post, her neighbors put a stallion out without her knowing, and they may have bred through the fence.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I didn't see that. 

I would still get her checked out. Also do NOT send her over to that neighbor again.

Can you terminate a pregnancy in a mare?


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

You can, depending on how far along the horse is. I'm not sure of the timeline, but you wouldn't terminate a foal that is in the third trimester.


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

no i did not put the mini in with her he is on the other side of a iron fence there is no way he could get to her .


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Ladybug2001 said:


> You can, depending on how far along the horse is. I'm not sure of the timeline, but you wouldn't terminate a foal that is in the third trimester.


I would hope no one terminates a mare who is that far along. I asked because I heard of people doing that to their dogs who were pregnant, but they did in the very very early stages of pregnancy.


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

im not going to consider that option. if she is preggo i will keep it so i know it will be taken care of. cause i got a gelding brought to me he could not stand up they wanted us to shoot him this is him the night i got him know this is him now. this is why the baby will stay here


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Have you called a vet yet?


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

yes she goes in 4 days that is the soonest we could get her in. he is the only good one here so i just have to keep an eye on her tell then. have been taking pics of her so i know if there are any changes.thanks


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think she looks pregnant, if she were that far along she would most likely be MUCH bigger. She can still have a big belly if she is on pasture, every time I put my gelding on grass he bloats up like a tick. Let us know what the vet says, if she's not pregnant you might consider getting her a grazing muzzle.


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

yes i will let you all know what the vet says. the thing i had her on 20acre 2 other geldings it mad all the grass they could eat and she looked fine a bit fat so i took them out and put them on about 3 or 4 acre but she just got bigger. the small filed dose not have much grass cause the other horses ate it. if you could see her in person cause the pics make her look small than what see is.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with most of the others. She just looks obese. I mean, look at that neck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

hi i had a friend come up and look at her she has raised horses 20 years or more not sure and she thinks she is pregnant. she could possibly have 3 more mouths. cause i don't know exactly when i took her out i just know when i put her in there causes we used her for riding lessons. she sad it could still be to soon to know? here is a pic of her when she was doing lessons. thanks


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

You still need to get a vet out to check her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Doesn't look pregnant to me neither. And I agree, get a vet out to check, not someone who has been around horses for 20 years. 

I just had my vet come out to check my mare in foal, she informed me that a horse can do EVERYTHING to conveince you that she is pregnant, and it be a false pregnancy.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Why are all those stickers on her?

And your horse looks obese, don't rely on someone who has been around horses for 20 years, get a vet out.


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

i will be tacking her to the vet. and the sticker are the body parts of the horse this was a summer camp this is what she looks like when she is not over weight cause she was being road 5 hours a day and that just what she looks like


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Obviously a vet will tell you for sure, but it does look to me like she may be pg (and from what you said, but I've seen mares fool everyone, so I'll wait to hear what the vet says. Personally I don't think she looks obese, alittle fat, yes, but not obese. Can't wait to hear what you find out (and I really like your gelding).


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

is it possible to see a foals hart beat through a mares ribs? i was out there with my mare and she bite at her ribs and thin there was like a hart beat i felt it and it was strong thin it stop and i never seen it again. what do you all think


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

mariedixie said:


> is it possible to see a foals hart beat through a mares ribs? i was out there with my mare and she bite at her ribs and thin there was like a hart beat i felt it and it was strong thin it stop and i never seen it again. what do you all think


through Her ribs? That was probably her own heart.


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

this was about half way back and lower to her belly


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

mariedixie said:


> this was about half way back and lower to her belly


There is too much tissue, fat, skin and fur to see/hear the heart beat of a foal


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

ok i have never seen any thing like that befor


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> There is too much tissue, fat, skin and fur to see/hear the heart beat of a foal


 
She is exactly right. The only way to see a fetus heartbeat in a horse is through an ultrasound.

Also, what you seen was probably a muscle twitch. Your eyes are seeing what you want to see.


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

well i did not think you could but i never seen that on her before so i thought i would ask. thanks


----------



## mariedixie (Jul 27, 2011)

*dose my mare look pregnant*

ok the vet did not fill a foal. so i put her on a diet she is only getting a half a flack of mix grass 2 times a day and no grain and no grass. i fill like i am starving her but be for she was just getting a full flack 2 times a day so i did not change it much. but i am not seeing much change in her weight i have been measuring her roundness her flank shape has changed but that is it. what has got me is yesterday she did not wont me to touch her belly or udder and she is never like that. it seen her belly was lopsided. today she is being vary moody and don't wont anything alive near her and she don't wont to come out of the barn. i still have not felt anything kick yet and her udder went down some. p.s still no heat. i tried to walk her of the barn cause the stud was out there and she throw a fit an ran back in the barn. what do you all think of this?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

First of all, the vet just saw her. Losing weight is not something that happens overnight. He said she IS NOT PREGNANT. So, stop seeing things. What it sounds like to me is that you have a stubborn horse, who, for whatever reason, needs a little lesson in respect. Period.

You are not starving her. You are doing what is best for her.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

mariedixie said:


> ok the vet did not fill a foal. so i put her on a diet she is only getting a half a flack of mix grass 2 times a day and no grain and no grass. i fill like i am starving her but be for she was just getting a full flack 2 times a day so i did not change it much. but i am not seeing much change in her weight i have been measuring her roundness her flank shape has changed but that is it. what has got me is yesterday she did not wont me to touch her belly or udder and she is never like that. it seen her belly was lopsided. today she is being vary moody and don't wont anything alive near her and she don't wont to come out of the barn. i still have not felt anything kick yet and her udder went down some. p.s still no heat. *i tried to walk her of the barn cause the stud was out there and she throw a fit an ran back in the barn. *what do you all think of this?


I think you are desperate to have your mare be in foal - why, I can't begin to guess. Because you are so desperate to have her be in foal, you are making anything you can into an indication that she is.
So, there is a stud on the property? Are you planning to breed her? If that is the case, I would suggest that you are not nearly ready for that - you need to gain a considerable amount of knowledge and experience


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

themacpack said:


> I think you are desperate to have your mare be in foal - why, I can't begin to guess. Because you are so desperate to have her be in foal, you are making anything you can into an indication that she is.
> So, there is a stud on the property? Are you planning to breed her? If that is the case, I would suggest that you are not nearly ready for that - you need to gain a considerable amount of knowledge and experience


I'm going to go with this...and that the mare even knows she shouldn't be bred. lol!


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with themacpack & franknbeans. You seem to want your mare to be in foal and just want to see things you want to see.


----------



## justicefmly (Jan 10, 2011)

wow, Good Luck to You. I hope everything works out


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Maybe you could have your friend who has been in horses for 20 years come out and help you develop an easy exercise program for her. Even going for hand walks will help.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Always behind has a good idea. Good luck with getting that weight off her. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

